# Razors Edge and Gotti Lines



## reyesbloodkennel (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a new breed comming soon if anyone loves the razors edge and gotti line pits check out my site at reyesbloodkennel.com I love pits and im not out to make huge profits i have a resonable price on my picks and if your really interested in a show quality pit and dont have the exact money to get one just talk to me and i could work something out for you cause i beileve anyone should be able to get a show qaulity pit if they love the breed. They are 100% legal and the Sire and Dame are 'PR' paperd with the UKC. And if anyone has 100% gotti pups aout the color of fawn like a light light color brown kinda like shampagne please e-mail me or message me thanks.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

New Breeds? or new BreedINGS?
I don't think you will find many people here looking for this type of pup. I have an RE/Gotti/Larum girl and a Gotti/York boy. Looking for a gamier style now. 

You're also not going to find anyone looking to pay that much for those dogs. No offense just saying. Also what do you DO with your dogs? Weight Pull? ABKC Conformation? Anything? or are they just pets that you breed?


----------



## reyesbloodkennel (Aug 23, 2008)

Breedings lol typo and y not??? people only like game on this forum?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

No I have two bullies I like them, but I like to see dogs coming from working kennels. People that actually DO things with their dogs. I just don't see how these pups are worth $2500. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Bedlam asked some legitimate questions. Now let me ask one. What's up with that poll? Don't want real answers?

Additionally... I saw on your post that you're not out to make huge profits. But you're charging an exorbitant price for puppies, and it doesn't look like you've spent a gang of money showing, titling, health-testing the parents. So if you haven't put thousands of dollars into proving the parents, what would you call making $12,000 and up on litters? I'd call that a huge profit. It's more than a teenager with an honest part-time job would make in a year. 

Puppy price should reflect the amount of work that went into the parents. $600-1000 can get you a nice show prospect from titled and health-tested parents with other kennels breeding quality dogs. Less than that for a pet. You're promoting your dogs as show-quality, but have they been shown? How often do they win? If you don't show and win with your dogs, it seems like misrepresentation to me to suggest that you're producing show-quality dogs.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

This thread will not end well so it's closed!
I'm not too sure how I feel about promoting your site with you second post here either..


----------

